# SPS zum Messen und Steuern mit Webinterface



## Beatzler (11 Februar 2008)

Juhu,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir nochmal bissle helfen.

Ich bin derzeit auf der suche nach einer Kleinsteuerung etc. welche es mir ermöglicht verschiedene Temperaturmessungen durchzuführen, Schaltaufgaben bei Temperaturveränderung oder auf Tasterbetätigung etc. zu schalten. 

Soweit ja kein Problem. Das ganze sollte aber im Netzwerk ansprechbar sein. Undzwar benötige ich dort einen kleinen eigenen Webserver oder sowas wie man ihn von Routern etc. kennt. Man gibt die lokale IP im Browser ein ( 192.168.0.1) und kommt dann nach Authentifizierung auf eine Statusseite wo gewisse Messergebnisse und Schaltzustände über ganz einfache Symbolik ( sone Art Ampel oder so Grün = alles OK , Rot = Fehler etc., reiner Text würd zur Not auch gehen) der Status der Messungen und Schaltzustände angezeigt werden.

Am besten wäre es wenn man über dieses Interface noch gewisse Schaltvorgänge durchführen kann.

Das ganze sollte am besten noch falls eine Temperatur überschritten wird oder sich ein Schaltzustand ändert über eine Benachrichtung per E-Mail ( ggf. auch SMS aber das wär net soo wichtig) 


Die eigentliche Programmierung welche zuvor durchgeführt werden muss kann auch gerne über seriell etc. durchgeführt werden... das andere geht nachher nur noch um den Status!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich verstehen und mir helfen 

Gibs sowas überhaupt?

Mfg Beatzler


----------



## Rayk (11 Februar 2008)

Hallo, 
  klar gibt es so etwas. Ich würde die 750-841 von Wago empfehlen. Diese Steuerung hat ein Web-Interface, welches man mit den gewünschten Werten konfigurieren kann und E-Mails kann sie auch verschicken. Programmiert wird sie mit Codesys. Von Wago werden diverse Bausteine zum E-Mail Versand oder FTP Bearbeitung bereitgestellt.
Gruß
Rayk


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (11 Februar 2008)

*Web-Interface*

Hi Forum,

gibt es sowas (Web-Interface) auch bei Beckhoff?
Bei welcer CPU?

Gruß FA


----------



## funkdoc (12 Februar 2008)

das kann man verschieden lösen.

auf was hast du den erfahrungen?


grüsse


----------



## trinitaucher (13 Februar 2008)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> gibt es sowas (Web-Interface) auch bei Beckhoff?
> Bei welcer CPU?


Klar, bei allen PCs/Embedded-PCs mit Windows XP oder CE. Man nutzt dann die Webserver-Funktionalität von Windows und lässt sich Elemente aus der SPS (TwinCAT) anzeigen. Konfigurieren und programmieren muss man sich das dann allerdings selbst.


----------



## Maxl (14 Februar 2008)

Je nachdem wie transportabel die Geschichte sein soll bzw. wieviel Geld Du ausgeben willst kann ich Dir Lösungen von B&R empfehlen.

Denkbar wäre eine Lösung auf Basis einer X20 oder einer EC20-CPU.

z.B. EC20
Diese Steuerung hat Ethernet, RS232, CAN, X2X-Link und 3 digitale EAs, und bietet die Möglichkeit, eine Visualisierung zu hinterlegen. Diese Visu läuft dann auf der CPU - auf einem PC wird sie mit Hilfe eines VNC-Client über Ethernet sichtbar gemacht. Die Programmierung erfolgt mit Automation Studio.
Zur Anbindung von IOs können X20-IO-Module verwendet werden (DI/DO/AI/AO/Temperatur usw.)

X20 Kompakt-CPU (z.B. CP0292)
Hat ebenfalls Ethernet, RS232, X2X und (optional) CAN. IO-Module (aus der X20-Serie) werden direkt rechts an die CPU gesteckt.
Bei dieser variante bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob hier eine VNC-Visualisierung hinterlegt werden kann - beim Testweise einfügen in Automation Studio hab ich jedenfalls Fehlermeldungen bekommen - da büsste man mal bei B&R nachfragen.


Wenn Du genauere Infos lieferst, was Du genau machen möchtest (wieviele Digitale EAs, wieviele Temperaturen, Art der Temperaturfühler) kann ich mal schnell ein kleines Konzept zusammenstöpseln.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Mr.Spok (14 Februar 2008)

Hallo Beatzler,

für kleinere Anwendungen würde ich eine Moeller EASY821-DC-xxx und ein Tixi-Alarmmodem www.tixi.com nehmen.

mfG Jan


----------



## Jens_Ohm (14 Februar 2008)

Ich bin auch grad auf der Suche. Ich tendiere zur PP45 von B&R.
Da kannst Du HTML Seiten direkt auf der Steuerung ablegen und ansprechen.
Auch soll demnächst ein OPC Sever direkt auf der Steuerung laufen.
Da ist sogar ein Touch-Panel dabei.
Allerdings ist mir das Teil nur empfohlen worden, ich habs leider noch nicht persönlich ausprobiert.

Jens


----------



## Beatzler (27 Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank zunächst mal für eure Hilfe.

Ich bin leider erst jetzt wieder dazu gekommen hier zu antworten !!! Vielen dank @ all ich werd mich da ma schlau machen und wenn ich mehr weiß mich hier nochmal melden ! TOP !

Mfg Beatzler


----------



## M_o_t (28 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wo liegt der Preis von dem PP45?

Gruß
Silke


----------



## McMeta (29 Februar 2008)

Oder eine Moeller XC200, Ethernet-Schnittstelle OnBoard http://www.moeller.net/de/industry/automation/modular_plc/plc_xc200.jsp


----------

